# January 14th & 15th at "The Gate"!!! Oval, onroad, and offroad!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Boys and Girls,

We are going to putting on a race January 14th (practice in the eve) and 15th (qualifying and mains) at The Gate for our little toy cars 

The classes are as follows:

Oval: (track will be an "Indy" style layout, 10ft. wide lanes all around with 4 turns)
Pancar stock
Pancar brushless
mini latemodel
mini sprintcar
novice (pancars only, stock pancar rules will be applied)

Onroad:
Pancar stock
Pancar brushless
Rally open
mini touring

Offroad:
trucks and buggies all togather!

The cost will be:

5.00 if you would like to practice Friday night.
15.00 for your first entry
10.00 for your second
5.00 for each additional.
Novice is free!

I'm still working out all the details and rules, but keep this date open!!

More to come


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW sounds great !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> WOW sounds great !!!!! :thumbsup:


*I AGREE...JUST KEEP US UP TO DATE.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
WILL THE MINI LATEMODEL/SPRINTCAR BE 4200 BRUSHLESS???*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *I AGREE...JUST KEEP US UP TO DATE.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> WILL THE MINI LATEMODEL/SPRINTCAR BE 4200 BRUSHLESS???*


Yes! There will be a 4200Kv max


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Is "mini touring" 1/18 open?
Will there be jumps for the off-road classes?
Thanks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RATFactor said:


> Is "mini touring" 1/18 open?
> Will there be jumps for the off-road classes?
> Thanks


Mini touring will be a motor cap of 4200Kv.
It's going to be a tight layout 

There will be jumps for the offroad.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Very cool!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Class Rules!!!!!!*

Stock pancar, road and oval:
4 cell 2/3a only
1/18 esc's only
bring your own Assoc. 370 motor
10-45 fixed gearing
1.40" max. rear tire diameter
Open body and wings

Brushless pancar, road and oval:
4 cell 2/3a only
1/18 esc's only WITH "0" timing (will be checked) 
bring your own 4200Kv motor
13-50 gear limit (50 must be Bud's new spur gear!)
1.40" max. rear tire diameter
Open body and wings


Novice oval:
Same as stock pancar rules.

Mini T.C. onroad:
2S lipo max. or 6 cell 2/3a
1/18 esc's (open timing)
OPEN MOTOR!!!
open gearing
foam tires only

Rally onroad:
2S lipo max. or 6 cell 2/3a
Bring your own 4200Kv motor
1/18 esc's (open timing)
open gearing
open tires

Mini slider/mini sprint and Mini Latemodel oval:
2S lipo max. or 6 cell 2/3a
Bring your own 4200Kv motor
1/18 esc's only (open timing)
open gearing
rubber tires only

Truck and Buggy offroad:
2S lipo max. or 6 cell 2/3a
bring your own 4200Kv motor
1/18 esc's only (open timing)
open gearing
foam or rubber tires


Any 4200Kv motor can be used in the brushless classes. That's the max. Kv rating. If you want to run something lower you can.

Brushless and Brushed motors are available from BRP.

The 50t spur gears for oval and pancar brushless are available from BRP and you can use any manufacture 13t pinion.

I'm sure some things may change or evolve, but this is a good starting point.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*SOUNDS GOOD...:thumbsup:*


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for getting the info out there! Sounds like fun, will see if I can round up some interest with other racers in my area.
Not trying to be a problem here, but,,, you may want to look at more than kv rating, if the goal is to cap power. The kv rating is just about usless in determining the power of a bl motor, unless you looking at one line of motors. That rating only tells you the 'no load' rpm per volt. Brand X 4200 could put out way more power than an 8000 from brand Y.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RATFactor said:


> Thanks for getting the info out there! Sounds like fun, will see if I can round up some interest with other racers in my area.
> Not trying to be a problem here, but,,, you may want to look at more than kv rating, if the goal is to cap power. The kv rating is just about usless in determining the power of a bl motor, unless you looking at one line of motors. That rating only tells you the 'no load' rpm per volt. Brand X 4200 could put out way more power than an 8000 from brand Y.


I agree with the rating system, all motors are different.
I tossed the number 4200 out there because that's what we all run here 
I personnaly don't think it's going to matter. The track will be a drivers track with narrow lanes. I've been running a 2650Kv motor and can turn faster laptimes 
I'm open to turning the mini TC class into an open motor with that will bring more folks over.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have added the date to the official BRP Race Calendar!
http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home

Be sure to put this on your personal calendars! 

Oval and Road Racing!!!


----------



## hoosierdave (Nov 8, 2010)

hello:

I was wondering ofr the slider class does that include the new mini-sprint or just the previous gen slider


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

hoosierdave said:


> hello:
> 
> I was wondering ofr the slider class does that include the new mini-sprint or just the previous gen slider


You can run the new mini sprints also.
I have one myself


----------



## hoosierdave (Nov 8, 2010)

Great. I am thinking of coming up. I ahve never been there. What are the diminsions of the track?


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

My friend Kris and I are leaning toward comming over for this event. As far as Mini TC goes, we normally run open but would rather run the 4200 class than just run against each other. If you get some more interest for open that would be my preference. Buggy/truck off-road, the motors we normally run have kv ratings in excess of 4200. We can put some outrunners in that have 4200 or less, and be legal to your spec. It won't slow them down though! Just want to know if that's what we need to do, so we can be prepared.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Outrunners I think You are going to have to run inrunners ?? I could be wrong however.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

BudBartos said:


> Outrunners I think You are going to have to run inrunners ?? I could be wrong however.


Well, that's one of the reasons I posted that. Seeking clarity! The Mamba sized 4200 is not suitable to run in a Vendetta, and that's what we are running in off-road. The 370-400 sized outrunners work quite well in the Detta, since they have sufficient torque and the larger shaft size required to work in the Detta. The Detta comes with a 380 sized brushed motor with a 2.3mm shaft, and .6 module gear pitch. Finding that pitch for a 2mm shaft (shaft size of most, if not all, 4200 inrunners), is next to impossible.
I have converted mine to 64 pitch, but know of no 64 pitch pinions with a 2mm bore either. I have only found 48 pitch and .5 module pinions for 2mm shaft...


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

WE have started talking about the CT crew making a trip out for this.. But will be without the Bus. So we will keep you all updated.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> I have added the date to the official BRP Race Calendar!
> http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home
> 
> Be sure to put this on your personal calendars!
> ...


Just got the addy. off the link: 1st question answered...

Looking into lodging for us CT. drivers, count on us but numbers aren't clear as of yet?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> WE have started talking about the CT crew making a trip out for this.. But will be without the Bus. So we will keep you all updated.


Even if the bus was ready, not so sure this is the best time to travel in it??
(My sledding days with a face full of snow are gone!!) 4-wheel drive but there all in the rear.
So we plan to just grab the trucks, pack them up and hit the road! Figure it might even be a bit cheaper with the cost of Diesel lately? A better cost might attract a few more from DRIVE Speedway!!??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm sure SG1 can post local spots to stay in the area.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The "Pearl Inn" has the best rates.

The address is:

1435 S. Carpenter Rd.
Brunswick, Ohio

62.99 for a single


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will have a race flyer/sign up soon. I would recommend sending in the pre-registration to reserve a pit space, as it looks like this will be a BIG turnout!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Is there any chance of a novice / kids class?? As we have two kids that will be making the trip out with us..


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

ecoastrc said:


> Is there any chance of a novice / kids class?? As we have two kids that will be making the trip out with us..


*THERE IS A NOVICE CLASS LISTED ON THE FIRST POST.:thumbsup:
*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RATFactor said:


> Well, that's one of the reasons I posted that. Seeking clarity! The Mamba sized 4200 is not suitable to run in a Vendetta, and that's what we are running in off-road. The 370-400 sized outrunners work quite well in the Detta, since they have sufficient torque and the larger shaft size required to work in the Detta. The Detta comes with a 380 sized brushed motor with a 2.3mm shaft, and .6 module gear pitch. Finding that pitch for a 2mm shaft (shaft size of most, if not all, 4200 inrunners), is next to impossible.
> I have converted mine to 64 pitch, but know of no 64 pitch pinions with a 2mm bore either. I have only found 48 pitch and .5 module pinions for 2mm shaft...


I use the mamba or BRP 4200 in my Vendetta ST, I had to machine the motor mount to get it to fit (different bolt pattern), but that's too much power for our track here. If you guys run the larger motors to fit your current motor mount plates that's fine. 

Also, for the mini TC class, I've decided to NOT have a motor limit. You can run any motor on a 2S lipo max 

I changed/added a few rules to my "rules" post on the first page.

This race is all about coming out and having fun. We don't have any sponsors or trophies to give out. We're trying to generate some money to keep our facility open  

We are looking for some donations of old trophies so we can give them out to the Novice drivers  If anyone has some trophies they can spare please let me know.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Magz02 said:


> Even if the bus was ready, not so sure this is the best time to travel in it??
> (My sledding days with a face full of snow are gone!!) 4-wheel drive but there all in the rear.
> So we plan to just grab the trucks, pack them up and hit the road! Figure it might even be a bit cheaper with the cost of Diesel lately? A better cost might attract a few more from DRIVE Speedway!!??


Hey Mike,
Doors will be open Friday for practice at noon. We'll practice till 9 or so then head over to "Winking Lizard" for wings, burgers, and beers 
Doors will open at 7AM Saturday for early morning practice. I'm still working on starting times for Saturday, but will let everyone know here shortly.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

ecoastrc said:


> Is there any chance of a novice / kids class?? As we have two kids that will be making the trip out with us..


Yes they do and entry is free!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 >> I have some trophies for novice. Will check and see how many


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Bud! could you bring a bug body to the next race - Emma wants to paint up a new Emma DoodleBug for this race!


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks sg1! That's great news! Now we don't have to scramble around trying to come up with different motors, adapters etc.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Just to make sure... I run a Multiplex 400D in my Detta and Kris runs a Mongoose. So we're cool right? Looking forward to the race. Mini get togethers are few and far between. Can you give us the track dimensions and min lane widths? Sorry, if that's already up here somewhere...


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

My schedule allows it & i'm up for it!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

sg1 said:


> Hey Mike,
> Doors will be open Friday for practice at noon. We'll practice till 9 or so then head over to "Winking Lizard" for wings, burgers, and beers
> Doors will open at 7AM Saturday for early morning practice. I'm still working on starting times for Saturday, but will let everyone know here shortly.


OH YAAAAAAA!!! Sounds like a plan to me!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RATFactor said:


> Just to make sure... I run a Multiplex 400D in my Detta and Kris runs a Mongoose. So we're cool right? Looking forward to the race. Mini get togethers are few and far between. Can you give us the track dimensions and min lane widths? Sorry, if that's already up here somewhere...


That's fine. I'm flexible with what's going on in offroad. We're here for to have fun.

The outside perimeter of the track is approx. 90 x 40
We will have an Indy style oval set up with 10 -12 1/2 foot lanes.
That will give us approx. 70 x 20 on the inside of the oval to put all the turns of the onroad/offroad track. There will be min. 6 foot lanes inside the oval and we will use 1 of the oval main straights to complete the onroad/offroad layout.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

So the outside dimensions of the road course/0ff road track will be about 70 X 30 !!
Wow that's huge! My track was 34' X 19'...
Very cool! We'll be there.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> So the outside dimensions of the road course/0ff road track will be about 70 X 30 !!
> Wow that's huge! My track was 34' X 19'...
> Very cool! We'll be there.


Hey Ron......that's great you and Kris will be coming out. :thumbsup: It will be a lot of fun, you can be sure of that. Wayne and everyone involved with "The Gate" put in a lot of effort making sure we all have a fun time. It would be great if you can get some other racers from your area to come out and have fun with us too. There will more than likely be 4 or 5 racers coming from the Toledo track...maybe more!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> The "Pearl Inn" has the best rates.
> 
> The address is:
> 
> ...


THANKS for the info.!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

sg1 said:


> That's fine. I'm flexible with what's going on in offroad. We're here for to have fun.
> 
> The outside perimeter of the track is approx. 90 x 40
> We will have an Indy style oval set up with 10 -12 1/2 foot lanes.
> That will give us approx. 70 x 20 on the inside of the oval to put all the turns of the onroad/offroad track. There will be min. 6 foot lanes inside the oval and we will use 1 of the oval main straights to complete the onroad/offroad layout.


WOW!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm so ready... guys we need to make this trip out


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Sounds like a good idea to me. I plan to be there myself.:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Race Flyer almost finished! Remember to pre-register (you don't need to prepay - pay at the track!) So even if you are not 100% certain you can make it - still pre-register!

If you pre-register you will have a guaranteed reserved pit space - lots of racers are coming!


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

hey bud! what about us scalpel guys? we may want to come out to the party.
what ratios do we have to run?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

bigb11 said:


> hey bud! what about us scalpel guys? we may want to come out to the party.
> what ratios do we have to run?


See sg1 post on page 1 about 5 down on gearing:thumbsup:

Looking forward to scalpel cars coming to BRP country


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

bigb11 said:


> hey bud! what about us scalpel guys? we may want to come out to the party.
> what ratios do we have to run?


Have to ask SG1 Wayne. He is at the indoor champs right now however. I think somthing can be worked out the more the better :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bigb11 - come on out - it will be a good race!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

bigb11>>>Wayne mentioned We will go back to scalpel gears so Guys can run.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Race Info - remember to sign up early!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Race Info - remember to sign up early!


Micro...put me in for the following classes:

(1) Oval - Pan Car Brushless Stock .........Freq.= 2.4, PT= 6641696

(2) OnRoad - Rally Brushless Stock..........Freq.= 2.4, PT= 6641696

(3) OnRoad - Mini Touring Brushless.........Freq.= 2.4, PT= 6641696

(4) OnRoad - Pan Car Brushless Stock......Freq.= 2.4, PT= 6641696

And maybe Truck and Buggy OffRoad. Oh Wait!! I need to marshall, Right?  

Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

all4fun said:


> Micro...put me in for the following classes:
> 
> (1) Oval - Pan Car Brushless Stock .........Freq.= 2.4, PT= 6641696
> 
> ...


 
I could marshal for You for $5.00 a class then I would make out :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow who is making out?


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jacuzzi!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm in...just need to get a new brushless system for the M18


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> I could marshal for You for $5.00 a class then I would make out :thumbsup:





TangTester said:


> Wow who is making out?


*Oh Boy !! *


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> I could marshal for You for $5.00 a class then I would make out :thumbsup:


Is that offer open to us old guys from CT too??


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

What track will the novice class run on? I need to get either the IBSpyder or the RS4 ready for Josh


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> What track will the novice class run on? I need to get either the IBSpyder or the RS4 ready for Josh


Novice will run on the oval. Following the stock pancar rules.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Brp closed for 11 days.... Bud making a trip to North Pole for extra dough working as an elf.Bud watch out for the reindeer poop, quite slippery


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I thought maybe he was taking the BRP yacht on a cruise to the Bahamas!!!!:thumbsup::tongue::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK - we have a few people already signed up!!!
Check out the Race page on my web site -- double check the entry list!

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/indy-oval-on-off-road-race-2010

Keep the pre-entries coming! You can send via snail mail or simply email (or PM) me your info!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> OK - we have a few people already signed up!!!
> Check out the Race page on my web site -- double check the entry list!
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/indy-oval-on-off-road-race-2010
> ...


Sign me up for:
mini TC
pancar brushless road
offroad

and possibly..

mini latemodel (if Dave Berry will marshal for me)


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

no sprint car?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> no sprint car?


I'm undecided, I think mini latemodel will have more people..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

PM to ya Micro Racer:

8 registered from CT.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

up to 16 people!!

keep them comming!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> up to 16 people!!
> 
> keep them comming!


WOW!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm in for BRP pan road brushed and brushless oval :thumbsup:


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

E-mailed my entry a short time ago..
I'm down for; 
On Road 1/18 Mini TC
Off Road 1/18 Buggy
(brushless)
Dave, I think you should run Off Road. I want to see first-hand, that you can land on the tires! Not sure I believe that rumor...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

BRP Brushless oval
off road


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >> Race is in 2011


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

thanks - fixed


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

*what about the 4th at the gate*



all4fun said:


> Hey Ron......that's great you and Kris will be coming out. :thumbsup: It will be a lot of fun, you can be sure of that. Wayne and everyone involved with "The Gate" put in a lot of effort making sure we all have a fun time. It would be great if you can get some other racers from your area to come out and have fun with us too. There will more than likely be 4 or 5 racers coming from the Toledo track...maybe more!![/QU


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

James,
The 4th is a BRP road points race. We'll run oval with the nmini sliders, or rally, or even offroad if enough cars show.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BRP points are only for the road race on the 4th


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

How can I signup for this race?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hangtime said:


> How can I signup for this race?


Micro Racer posted a sign up sheet a page or two back. Pick your classes and PM Micro Racer your info


----------



## velcro (Mar 12, 2008)

I am sending my paid entry in today, I am in for 1/18 touring and 1/18 off road, transponder number for both classses is 6273331, I also am using a 2.4 radio. Thank you for taking the time to do a micro specific race, I got spoiled after many years of having a micro track within minutes of my house, really looking forward to this race. I will be traveling to the race with Ron T., I am going to see if I can get any more interest from our area.

Kris Poloncak
131 so. 600 west
Hebron, IN. 46341


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

velcro said:


> I am sending my paid entry in today, I am in for 1/18 touring and 1/18 off road, transponder number for both classses is 6273331, I also am using a 2.4 radio. Thank you for taking the time to do a micro specific race, I got spoiled after many years of having a micro track within minutes of my house, really looking forward to this race. I will be traveling to the race with Ron T., I am going to see if I can get any more interest from our area.
> 
> Kris Poloncak
> 131 so. 600 west
> Hebron, IN. 46341


It should be a good time!!
Looking forward to running with you guys!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

velcro said:


> I am sending my paid entry in today, I am in for 1/18 touring and 1/18 off road, transponder number for both classses is 6273331, I also am using a 2.4 radio. Thank you for taking the time to do a micro specific race, I got spoiled after many years of having a micro track within minutes of my house, really looking forward to this race. I will be traveling to the race with Ron T., I am going to see if I can get any more interest from our area.
> 
> Kris Poloncak
> 131 so. 600 west
> Hebron, IN. 46341


Kris.......Glad to see you will be attending the race along with Ron at the Gate. You both will definately have a good time, for sure!! :thumbsup: 
Dave Berry


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Micro, you have a PM!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Race Info - remember to sign up early!


dont forget to sign up!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Micro - Add Rick Arrendale to the list for;

onroad - Rally car - dsm
offroad - Truck - dsm

I'm looking for a PT. I'll LYK when I get it. Thanks!
Also looking for a 4200kv. Do you or Bud have these?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Rick - I will add you to the list! Bud does have some 4200Kv motors - PM him...


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Micro_Racer said:


> Rick - I will add you to the list! Bud does have some 4200Kv motors - PM him...


Got it! Thanks!

Can someone tell me what the new little bitty PT I saw???


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

The small black ones are MRTs http://www.rclaps.com/


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Steve, I ordered two.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Bump for Team Martis!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Kids,

I just wanted to let everyone know that Freddie from Freddie's Hobbies has stepped up to help us out with the offroad track. We have a table top and some jumps we've been running on, but were looking at something new for this race. Freddie has another much larger table top, a quad section and a "whoopdee doo" section that he'll be letting us borrow for this race. 

Entries are coming in and the layout is all drawn up. The tracks won't be down till the Thursday before practice.

If you haven't registered please get ahold of Micro racer or myself!!!

-Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

up to 23 entries!!! keep them comming!!

see my web site for info:
https://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*race entry*

micro can you add my entry -dave willey, rally car onroad, pan car brushless onroad, pancar brushless oval, mini slider oval all on 2.4 , transponder 3099991 thank dave w.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

thanks - got it!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Cabin fever settin in. :freak: Need a road trip for BRP fix. Put me down for oval Late Model and Pan Car Brushless. Hopefully the weather will co-operate.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

This race is going to be HUGE :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

wazzer said:


> Cabin fever settin in. :freak: Need a road trip for BRP fix. Put me down for oval Late Model and Pan Car Brushless. Hopefully the weather will co-operate.


Will DO!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Wasser......that would be great. We should all have a good time. :thumbsup: But then, how can you not have a good time when you're racing with the BRP gang?!! I'll try to make sure the freeways are clear for ya........


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Ony 13 more days! Everyone ready????!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well the Boys in Ct are sure ready.. hitting the tracks in 11 days Oh Yeah


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looked quick but didn't see anything...

What is the preference of tire sauce @ the Gate?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Most all run Niftech !!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Bud!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There should be super high bite next week since they had a 3 day carpet soaker this weekend


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

tick-tock ...... tick-tock ....


R we there yet!!??




getting antsy now!!!:dude:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> There should be super high bite next week since they had a 3 day carpet soaker this weekend


High bite is an understatement....TONS of traction!!
The turns are tight!!


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

wayne do happen to know if the gate has wifi? thanks dave w.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

mudguppydave said:


> wayne do happen to know if the gate has wifi? thanks dave w.


I don't think they do.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

New brushless in my offroader, new body for the onroad. Getting ready & will see you guys Friday.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Schedule For The Fun!!*

Friday Practice Schedule:

noon to 1:30 oval
1:45 to 2:45 onroad
3:00 to 4:00 offroad
4:15 to 5:15 oval
5:30 to 6:30 onroad
6:45 to 7:45 offroad
We'll be open till 8:00, track is closed at 7:45!!
Dinner at Winking Lizard!!


Saturday Practice and Race Schedule:

8:00 to 9:00 offroad practice
9:15 to 10:15 oval practice
10:30 to 11:30 onroad practice
11:30 drivers meeting
12:00 offroad qualifying starts!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Can't wait!!! This is gonna be a lotafun!! :woohoo:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Friday Practice Schedule:
> 
> noon to 1:30 oval
> 1:45 to 2:45 onroad
> ...


Thanks for the schedule Wayne... we are coming in on the train Friday morning... Ohio here we Come:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Train ?? Is that the Drive raceway train!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well seeing how the Drive Raceway Bus is in the shop we decided to take the train.. it was only $126 round trip.. cheaper than buying gas and should give us more time to Party ..lol


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

with the current weather - that may be the way to go!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> with the current weather - that may be the way to go!


That was also part of the decision:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Building & Rebuilding all day .... packing & stacking all day too!!

Can't wait!! Hope the rental car is "roomy"!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Warning to all Novice drivers - The BRP _*Emma Mouse*_ is ready to "Chew Through" the compitition! Please note the angy eyes, large teeth, and long "whip" tail :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Both my boys are SOOO excited about another run to Ohio!!

They are really excited to race with Emma!!

They both just checked out the car, I just finished theirs last night,

FYI.... Mike, after seeing Emma's great race car they wanted their favorite character! UGH!! :freak::freak: 



...................... Ummmm, THANX!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Your welcome! You still have a few days to get bodies ready!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz let me know i will paint something for them... Spiderman, starwars?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Building & Rebuilding all day .... packing & stacking all day too!!
> 
> Can't wait!! Hope the rental car is "roomy"!!


Night need a bigger car... maybe a van


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

hey is there any idea on what time we might finish on Saturday?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

goal is to wrap up by 6:30pm


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

TangTester said:


> hey is there any idea on what time we might finish on Saturday?


Got a date????


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Job offer for saturday night


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

TangTester said:


> Job offer for saturday night


Your not manwhoring again are you???:drunk::tongue::wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

martian 710 said:


> Your not manwhoring again are you???:drunk::tongue::wave:


"manwhore" WOW....TANG!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

nope not this time...So oval is going to run last? I may run road.....any idea how many will run road brushless?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> nope not this time...So oval is going to run last? I may run road.....any idea how many will run road brushless?


I think Micro could answere this question better then I...
If he can't, ask "Joe"...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeah I may need to leave by 5:30 so I am not sure what I can race....maybe just offroad


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> Yeah I may need to leave by 5:30 so I am not sure what I can race....maybe just offroad


You can race whatever tickles your fancy....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Got the rack all packed :thumbsup: Plenty of fresh tires You know they make all the differance. 

I should be there around 1:00 or 2:00 friday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If you are interested we will be at the gate tomorrow between 4:30 - 5 ish to prepare the track and clean. Feel free to join us!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well were still on schedule even after 20" of snow today... Cant Wait Guys.. Fun Fun


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

In 26 1/2 hours the doors may be open 

I hope Tang can make it through the "quad" section....


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

UGH I can, not sure if the China Buggy can!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester said:


> UGH I can, not sure if the China Buggy can!!


 
I'll run it :thumbsup:

Just got a batch of brushed motors in!!! See You all Friday afternoon :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> If you are interested we will be at the gate tomorrow between 4:30 - 5 ish to prepare the track and clean. Feel free to join us!


 
I sent James a PM


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

suckfish said:


> Well were still on schedule even after 20" of snow today... Cant Wait Guys.. Fun Fun


When Do You all leave and when will You be at the Gate ?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Micro you have a PM


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

back at ya -- on my way to the Gate for some cleaning!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Tomorrow the doors will open at 11am, maybe earlier, but to be safe dont get their before 11


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Friday Practice Schedule:

noon to 1:30 oval
1:45 to 2:45 onroad
3:00 to 4:00 offroad
4:15 to 5:15 oval
5:30 to 6:30 onroad
6:45 to 7:45 offroad
We'll be open till 8:00, track is closed at 7:45!!
Dinner at Winking Lizard!!


Saturday Practice and Race Schedule:

8:00 to 9:00 offroad practice
9:15 to 10:15 oval practice
10:30 to 11:30 onroad practice
11:30 drivers meeting
12:00 offroad qualifying starts!!!


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Y'all take care of the Young Guns headed out from CT with the Drive guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

*how do i retrieve pm*



BudBartos said:


> I sent James a PM [/QU


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

James, just click on your "private messages".

Bud, keep up the fine work......

See everyone at the Gate today!!

This is the largest oval we've ever run on!! (and the most traction)


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

sg1 said:


> This is the largest oval we've ever run on!! (and the most traction)


some have run on a larger oval.......there own line.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> some have run on a larger oval.......there own line.


That's not very nice...



K5...
You joing us??
Maybe Tang will take us the Christie's after the race??


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Maybe Tang will take us the Christie's after the race??


 Did he start working the pole there now?!:freak:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I am a man of many talents LOL  Just not that one


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Everyone is having a good time at the Gate. Tracks are nice and FAST.

Hope We get some local racers out seeing that there were racers there from Indiana, Michigan, Ct., Ma come on You locals get out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Not making it today, my back is flared up. Have fun.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks to all that made it out to this event !! It was a good time :thumbsup: 
SG1, Tread1 and Micro thanks for a great race !!!!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

how the race go today there


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Just got back from the Gate.......had a great time. Thanks to SG1, Micro, and Tina for all the preperation for this race. Thanks to Tread1 for some great race anouncing again. You kept everything running very smoothly. It sure was a fun race for all. Thanks to Dave Wiley's wife for bringing all those awesome cookies...Ummmm! :thumbsup:

Hangtime.....sorry you couldn't make it, we missed you.

I'm going to bed, I'm tired.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

:thumbsup: *THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO JOINED IN THE FUN!*

What an awesome day of racing! The racing was exciting, the racers were courteous and friendly, the food was outstanding, and the race program was smooth!

For me it was an outstanding race day!

Congratulations to all the top drivers:

*BRP On-Road:*
1. Dave Berry
2. Rich Mickle
3. Drunk Mike

*Off Road*
1. Kris Poloncak
2. Ron Trobaugh
3. Nick (with the rental ride!)

*Rally:*
1. Dave Berry
2. Dave Willey
3. Rich Mickle

*BRP Brushless:*
1. Bud Bartos
2. Dave Berry
3. Michael Elwood

*BRP Stock B Main:*
1. Brankica
2. John Gifford
3. William Gifford

*BRP Stock A Main:*
1. Taco
2. Bob Roundy
3. Don Deutsch

*M18:*
1. Wayne Gerber
2. Kris Poloncak
3. Ron Trobaugh

*Late Model:*
1. Michael Elwood
2. Bob Roundy
3. Tim Waaso

*Novice:*
*1. Mike Magliano III*
*2. Ryan Magliano*
*3. Emma Elwood*
*4. Xavier Gifford*


great job novice class!


:wave:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

T'was big fun indeed. Thanks to all those who helped to put it on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I hope the little guy that won the novice class enjoyed the trophy. Hope everybody had fun!

chuck


----------



## velcro (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you to everyone that was involved in making this race happen, I was spoiled for many years by having a micro specific track within minutes of my house and once it was gone so was the bulk of my micro racing. I am well aware of the time and effort it takes to host a race, again thank you. Ron and myself enjoyed ourselves and will be back again next year, hope to see some of the cleveland racers at the mini glc. Good racing to all...

Kris Poloncak


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well guys we all from Drive Raceway had a Fantastic time coming out for our second year. Mike, Emma, Wayne, Bud, Drunk Mike, Dave, Don, Tim, Taco and everyone else Thanks for a GREAT WEEKEND of FUN Racing and most of all the Memories. Cant wait for next years trip...

Our train ride home was incredible with those Magliano boys carrying those awesome trophy's and the endless question on where and how they won them was priceless... especially on the proud dads face until i got to remind him that now two of his sons did more laps in the main than dear old dad.. Double Priceless.:thumbsup:

Bob Roundy:dude:


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

Good job Rich Mickle!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good job Dave Berry


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

A big thanks to all that put this race on, as usual, I had a blast. Sg1, Micro, Tread, you did a great job. I can only get with the Ohio racers 2-3 times a year, but it's always well worth the trip out. See ya'll next time. Tim


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mackin said:


> I hope the little guy that won the novice class enjoyed the trophy. Hope everybody had fun!
> 
> chuck


He sure has!!! STILL telling everyone about it!!

We all had a blast!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Ditto what Kris said! I MIGHT actually be ready for the MGLC! The M18 is about ready for some track time! Had to run my 3rd choice car at the Gate, and it turned out about as I expected. The Alien Power Raptor (even with RATFactor upgrades) just isn't quite ready for prime time... Since there seems to be no support or interest, I will not likely put much more time into the project.
Anyone interested in running the 1/14, 1/16 on-road class at the MGLC? It was just Kris and myself last year... Will talk so some others from this area to try to get a decent class together.. The Recoil is now available as the 'Carisma GT14' from Horizon. That's what it was allways known as in other parts of the world.


----------

